# French Camp Site Guide



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a book that lists French Camp Sites, preferably in English. We are about to embark on our first trip to the continent and I don't intend on having web access so a good book that I could throw in the 'van would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Pat


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

This is the book you want for France. You can also get a cd with the sites on for your laptop. We never go without an up to date version. Cheap sites if you are going out of season!

Click Here


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pat - the Caravan club book is very good; volume 1 covers France / Spain / Portugal (I think). All members' reports. 
I also use the Michelin sites book, but that's in French (but with English cover / index)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Pat - the Caravan club book is very good; volume 1 covers France / Spain / Portugal (I think). All members' reports.
> I also use the Michelin sites book, but that's in French (but with English cover / index)


Indeed it is, and having visited a number of sites we have been impressed by how accurate the descriptions are.

Vol 1 = 4500 sites in France, Spain, Portugal and Andorra.
Vol 2 = 3400 sites in Austria, Benelux, Eastern Europe, Germany, Greece, Italy, Scandinavia and Switzerland.
(_Happened to have mine in front of me Mike_) 

I think the annual update is due within a week or two so it might be worth phoning the CC to check, and get the 2008 version.

Also they cost only half the cover price if you belong to the CC. Approximately £16 the pair, which is pretty good value.

A personal opinion only, but I was very disappinted by both the Alan Rogers and the AA guides.

Hope this helps


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My vote would be for the Caravan Club Europe 1 (once you've mastered the abbreviations and jargon.)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I know you asked for campsite books but if you want to try any "aires de service" while you are over there try "All The Aires France" from www.vicariousbooks.co.uk It lists 1100 aires in France,600 have been visited and have co-ordinates etc but not all are accurate but not far out, and its in English. Its a new book so will get better as more people input information.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

2kias said:


> This is the book you want for France.
> 
> Click Here


Received the 2008 DVD yesterday. Quite a decent piece of software.

I did a few tests of UK and found CC sites are not in but CCC sites are.

It's like fireworks when you tick France. The map lights up with red site markers, they are certainly into camping.

Cheap too.

Got ours from vicarious books.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I am happy to go along with others that recommend the CC book. We use it almost exclusively now. The only thing you have to watch is that the sites are listed according to the nearest bigish town. This makes looking for village sites a bit problematic until you get used to it. Some sites are up to 15 miles from the town it is listed under! However, I still recommend it. 

We bought the ASCI book last year and although we went out of season, we only used the card once or twice. If you want sites with more than the basic facilities then go for it. We like the municipal type sites which are not featured. Still glad we gave it a go though. 

Enjoy your adventure and travel safely 

Sue


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies, very informative.

I've ordered vol.1 of the Caravan Club Guide, £ 10 including postage, seems like a bargain.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pat1 said:


> I've ordered vol.1 of the Caravan Club Guide, £ 10 including postage, seems like a bargain.


Good decision. Find the time to practice translating some site desciptions before you leave on your trip - it reads like gibberish at first but you quickly get used to looking for gd san facs, el pts, pt shd etc.

Have fun - I'm envious


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi folks, my guide arrived, and it's quite comprehensive, but I'm struggling to find a site for the first night, alot of them seem to open in April.

We are leaving on the 11th March, sailing from Rosyth to Zeebrugge. We are trevelling with out 12 month old son so I'm probably restricted to about 3 hours a day driving. Our final destination is Nice and we would like a couple of days in the Southern Alps on the way, maybe Annecy. Can anyone suggest a route alongwith some sites, it's our first time on the continent. Would I be better travelling down through Belgium (no paege) and Luxembourg or down thru' France to Reims ?

If anyone could suggest a good site about 3 hours from Zeebrugge I'd appreciate it, I'm prepared to wing it a bit from there, the further South you go your choices seem to improve, especially that time of year.

Appreciated

Pat


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pat1

how about this aire / parking in Han Sur Lesse in Belgium, a few miles off the main autoroute going down to Luxembourg. It's a safe enough spot; there is also a couple of campsites there, but probably not open. A nice town, with a few bars / restaurants within a few hundred metres.

han sur lesse


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

This one is nearby and is open.

http://www.leroptai.be/FramesEN.html

I haven't been to the site but the area (Ardennes) is beautiful.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Pat1

We use the Rosyth - Zeebrugge ferry as much as possible and tend to stick to Belgium and Luxembourg on our way south. The motorways are being improved all the time and there are a surprising number of sites open all year.

for Belgium try 
http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/?aff=2278

and for Lux try
http://www.camping.lu/gb/gbstart.htm

there are also a cpl of aires in Luxembourg that we have used, the one in Dudelange is open all year and signposted in the town. Its quite close to the French border at Metz. I am not sure if the one in Diekirch is open in March

Can't help with the mountain sites, we tend to leave Luxembourg and head south via the A31, A6, A7.

As for guide books, well I am a sucker for them and probably have them all and although the CC Europe is very popular I personally find it very poorly laid out and you have to spend far too much time wading through it.
I prefer the lay out of the Alan Rogers guides, at least they are laid out in specific areas. France Passion is also worth looking at for stop overs.

Hope you have a great time, we have just booked the ferry for our May trip to the south. £680 but its worth the extra as we absolutely hate the 1100 mile round trip to Dover! purgatory or what?

Dennis


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*camping france*

Take all the guides. but always call into local tourist office every town or place in france has one, find out about the place your staying at . and whats on .where the local campsites and Aire de camping car stops are, use the Internet ect . and learn some french please .


----------

